# Mert meghívtak, és jólesik



## chezahmed

I sometimes try to translate little fragments of Hungarian online newspapers, with limited success. Here is today's attempt, which I think is pretty poor!!  Maybe you could help me?

"Gina Lollobrigida arról, hogy miért lesz az Operabál díszvendége
2005. január 28. 10:12 

Gina Lollobrigida: Mert meghívtak, és jólesik, hogy nem felejtettek el. Különben is szeretek bálba járni. Sok bálban voltam már, a legszebb emléket a bécsi Operabálról, de bált most nyitok meg először."

My attempt at a rough translation:

According to Gina L, why she will attend the Opera Ball

GL: Because I was invited, and accepted, I could not forget about it. Anyway, I like attending balls. I’ve already been to many balls, the most beautiful I remember in Venice, but I am open to the idea of balls in the first place. 

(Note: I have no idea what "örzöm" means.)

Thanks, 
Maggie


----------



## MadTomVane

That looks about right, except that Bécs is Vienna, not Venice.  Other than that, if there are any other mistakes I can't tell.


----------



## Zsanna

chezahmed said:


> "Gina Lollobrigida arról, hogy miért lesz az Operabál díszvendége
> 2005. január 28. 10:12
> 
> Gina Lollobrigida: Mert meghívtak, és jólesik, hogy nem felejtettek el. Különben is szeretek bálba járni. Sok bálban voltam már, a legszebb emléket a bécsi Operabálról őrzöm, de bált most nyitok meg először."
> 
> My attempt at a rough translation:
> 
> According to Gina L about why she will attend be the special guest of the Opera Ball
> 
> GL: Because I was invited, and accepted it is a good feeling that I haven't been forgotten could not forget about it. Anyway, I like attending balls. I’ve already been to many balls, the my most beautiful I remember in Venice memory is about the Opera Ball in Vienna, but I am going to open a ball to the idea of balls in  for the first place time now.
> 
> (Note: I have no idea what "örzöm" means.) -> that was left out and I inserted it where I thought would be best; the verb is *őriz*(ni) = keep (<= őr (n.) - guard)


----------

